# GimpShop Editor



## kiddo (Dec 6, 2006)

I stumble across this. Looks like build of Gimp set up to look/act more like Photoshop. May be worth a try.

http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241


----------



## bob393 (Dec 6, 2006)

Never saw it before.


----------

